# overclocking GPU



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

i am currently running a geforce 8800 gtx was just wanting to ask if any 1 has hade experiance with OC'ing theses and if so some safe recomendations


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Mine is currently set at
clock 618
shader clock 1446
memory 900
fan 100%

Leave the memory at 900 or it will cause distortions.

I use a prog. called EVGA Precision to make changes.
Its real easy to use and understand and its free.


----------



## oldbeans (Jun 9, 2009)

ok thanks alot man ill look up this program as in my bios i can only find voltage and MHZ


----------

